
Really arguing with your computer in high level languages (1984) [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.computer.org/web/csdl/index/-/csdl/proceedings/afips/1984/5091/00/50910651.pdf
======
codr4life
No, you're not :)

[http://gizmodo.com/thousands-of-people-are-watching-two-
goog...](http://gizmodo.com/thousands-of-people-are-watching-two-google-homes-
argue-1790843285)

Funding for long term, speculative projects like this with no obvious funny
money in them is no more. Neural nets are toys in comparison to where these
guys where aiming. That's why much of the really interesting stuff is old and
mostly forgotten.

------
DanBC
This is a broad overview of AI as it was in the 1980s.

I'm submitting it mostly because I'm interested to see what a modern BORIS or
ABDUL / ILANA would be like.

